# DoorDash Dasher Signup Error



## rtran (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey guys,

I'm trying to sign up for DD and I am getting an invalid date format error every time I try to finish my application. The format is YYYY-DD-MM. I've tried finishing the application on iPhone, androids, iMac, windows 10, chrome, internet explorer...list goes on...Has anyone encountered this and figured out whats wrong and how to resolve this?

I've attached example of what the error says.


----------



## rtran (Apr 24, 2018)

Ended up creating a new email and putting a dummy cell number to create and finish an application. Will be updating my phone number after my activation kit/orientation.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

Don’t feel bad. I feel like I am committing an error just by Dashing


----------

